# Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht



## raubfischdavid (6. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

seit Tagen zerbreche ich mir schon den Kopf. Es geht um den Kauf einer neuen Hechtrute, die 18-23cm Shads werfen kann, aber auch in der Lage sein soll kleinere Swimbaits zu bewältigen(z.B. Fox Replicants oder Rattle trouts in 18cm). Also keine richtige Bigbait Rute.

Ich habe mir am Anfang des Jahres, die überall empfohlene Select Shad bestellt, jedoch bin ich mit dem Aufbau und der Performance der Rute irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Sie wirkt für mich zu klobig und ich kann mich einfach nicht mit der Rute anfreunden.

Mittlerweile gibt es ja extrem viele Ruten auf dem Markt, was die Suche nicht Grade leichter macht 

Die Rute soll ca. 2,5m - 2,7m lang sein, für die Stationärrolle ausgelegt sein und natürlich nicht viel Gewicht auf die Waage bringen. 

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für einige Vorschläge

Grüße David


----------



## kv2408 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Ich kann dir nur die Greys Prowla Platinum Sprecialist mit 80 g EG empfehlen. :m


----------



## TrevorMcCox (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Daiwa Prorex XR 70-140gr ist ideAAL für dein Vorhaben


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

schau dir mal die savage gear custom predator fast shad an


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



raubfischdavid schrieb:


> einer neuen Hechtrute, die 18-23cm Shads werfen kann
> 
> Ich habe mir am Anfang des Jahres, die überall empfohlene Select Shad bestellt, jedoch bin ich mit dem Aufbau und der Performance der Rute irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Sie wirkt für mich zu klobig und ich kann mich einfach nicht mit der Rute anfreunden.


2 Probleme: 
1) 23cm Shads mit Jigkopf sind i.d.R. über 100g

2) Select Shad ist für die meisten Anglerarme mit dem langen HIntergriff blöd aufgebaut, zudem auch winzige Ringlein vorne.

Die Rute kann man lohnend umbauen, wird aber eher wieder verkauft, wenn man nicht Orang-Utan - Unterarmformate hat. 

Richtige große Shads lassen sich mit einer üblichen -100g Spinrute nicht bewältigen, da die dann schon über Limit ist.

Ein günstige Möglichkeit ist eine Spinrute vorne so ca. 5cm zu kürzen, damit sie härter wird und die großen Latschen kann. Muss aber auch wieder per Rutenumbau gemacht werden.


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Ein günstige Möglichkeit ist eine Spinrute vorne so ca. 5cm zu kürzen, damit sie härter wird und die großen Latschen kann. Muss aber auch wieder per Rutenumbau gemacht werden.




Hi, härter wird sie dadurch nicht, meiner Meinung nach geht nur etwas Sensibilität dadurch verloren. Wenn sie vorher mit nem fetten Gufi überfordert ist, ist sie das doch nachher auch.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Nö, das ist so zum Glück nicht. 

Die Kraft der Spitze steigt durch cm-weise kürzen erheblich an.
Kann man genau passend zu den maximalen Ködergewichten einstellen, wenn man in kleinen Abschnitten vorgeht.

Sensibilität einer fein wippenden Spitze geht natürlich genau voll verloren, aber darum geht es ja auch:  Soll für größere Köder funzen und nicht mehr so für die kleineren. Beides geht nicht.

Habe 2 verschiedenen Ruten so auf ausgemessene 120g Optimalauslastungs-WG gebracht (eben echte 23-tauglich), die vorher Angaben von -125g und -150g hatten. Die Select Shad ist übrigens merklich schwächer!
War aber Bockmist mit den bis-WG Angaben wie fast immer, erst mit nachschneiden und komplett neu aufbauen war das was richtig derbes für's schwere geeignet. 

Die recht günstigen Penn Light Pilk sind z.B. ein lohnendes Objekt, denn unten in der Rute schlummern titanische Kräfte incl. verbauten Glasfiberlagen, aber die Spitze ist sehr schwach vorne.

Der persönlich passende Griff ist in der Gewichtsklasse schon eine sehr sehr wichtige Sache, wenn man damit ausdauernd angeln will. 
Passt nicht richtig, scheuert dann sozusagen wie schlecht sitzende Schuhe oder eine Hose, die kräftig zwischen den Beinen hochzieht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nö, das ist so zum Glück nicht.
> 
> Die Kraft der Spitze steigt durch cm-weise kürzen erheblich an.
> Kann man genau passend zu den maximalen Ködergewichten einstellen, wenn man in kleinen Abschnitten vorgeht.
> ...



Das ist völliger Blödsinn was du hier schreibst#d#d#d#d, eine Rute die 100g wirft, wirft mit einmal nicht 120g nur weil ich an der Spitze was absäge...
es fühlt sich vielleicht nicht mehr so schlimm an, aber der gesamte Blank verträgt deswegen nicht mehr WG...
23er Shad Plus Jigkopf sind so round about 100g +-(ein 23er Kopyto ist schon was anderes als ein 23 Fox Pro Shad), da gibt es nicht viele Ruten die dies schaffen bei denen 100g WG drauf steht, aber es gibt sie, dazu zählt aber schon mal nicht eine Greys mit 80g Wg...
Wer sich hier über den langen Griff beschwert hat anscheinend noch nie lange große Köder geworfen um den Vorteil eines passenden Rutengriffs zu bemerken.

Für genau dein Vorhaben ist die Shimano Diaflash EX XH perfekt, leicht, Straff und die angegebenen 100g schafft sie ohne Probleme.
Ich fische an ihr den 28er Fox Proshad mit 40g Kopf, was dann so fast das Ende des Möglichen angenehmen fischens betrifft-es geht auch ein 130g Regularbulldawg-aber das nur Notlösung.


----------



## vermesser (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Wie wäre es mit einer Abu Fantasista Beast? Die kann das, ganz entspannt und ohne absägen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



bastido schrieb:


> Obwl das natürlich irgendwie total OT ist, denn wer kauft schon bewusst ne Rute um die abzusägen, ist es zumindest nicht pauschal blödsinn.
> Nordlichtangler hat zugegeben vergessen zu schreiben, dass dies nicht für jede Rute gilt, sondern ganz stark vom ursprünglichen Charakter abhängt. Die meisten Ruten, wie heißt es dann so schön in den Produktbeschreibungen, sensible Spitze mit enorm viel Rückgrat, verhalten sich exakt so wie von Nordlichtangler beschrieben. Der ursprüngliche Charakter der Rute geht natürlich komplett verloren aber das Wurfgewicht steigt definitiv. Habe hier selber 2 unfreiwillige „Projekte“ bei denen das so ist. Unfreiwillig heißt in dem Fall Spitze abgebrochen.
> So und nun emphehlt dem Mann mal ne ordentliche Rute.



Eure THEORIE würde voraussetzen, dass das WG des Blanks nur von der Spitze abhängig ist-das Wurfgewicht bezieht sich aber auf den gesamten Blank...
Wie gesagt es fühlt sich so an als würde die Rute mehr abkönnen-tut sie aber nicht.


----------



## Leech (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Ich habe eine Travel-Spinnrute, bei der ich regelmäßig die weiche Spitze abnehme, um einen stabileren und kräftigeren Blank zu erzeugen.
Macht also schon durchaus Sinn, ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## raubfischdavid (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen, jedoch kommt eine Rute, bei der man erst die Spitze kürzen muss nicht in Frage.

Fischt denn keiner eine Rute die meinen Suchkriterien entspricht?

Was ist mit der Yasei Shad Jigging, also die neuere mit den Alconites und dem weißen Ring an der Spitze? Die ältere soll ja durch die großen Ringe kaum fischbar gewesen sein.

Grüße David


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



raubfischdavid schrieb:


> Fischt denn keiner eine Rute die meinen Suchkriterien entspricht?
> 
> Doch diese hat aber dann 160gr. WG, Sportex Magnus Spin, gibt es aber so nicht mehr am Markt!
> 
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Wie schauts den mit einer Savage Gear MPP aus? Ich fische die selber und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wem ein einfaches Design nicht stört, dem sei die echt ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wie schauts den mit einer Savage Gear MPP aus? Ich fische die selber und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wem ein einfaches Design nicht stört, dem sei die echt ans Herz gelegt.



Die gibt es nämlich auch mit entsprechendem Wurfgewicht!
Ich glaube 160gr.WG?

Jürgen


----------



## Aalbubi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Es gibt auch meines Wissens eine Westin W3 (4?) mit 180g WG für Statio. Vielleicht kann ja jemand was zu der Rute sagen. Keine Empfehlung sondern nur ein Vorschlag zum nachgucken!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> - was du hier schreibst, eine Rute die 100g wirft, wirft mit einmal nicht 120g nur weil ich an der Spitze was absäge...
> es fühlt sich vielleicht nicht mehr so schlimm an, aber der gesamte Blank verträgt deswegen nicht mehr WG...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat und keine Praxis im Rutenbau und keine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich, dann sollte man besser stille schweigen.


Zur Erklärung für alle: 
Blanks unterhalb der *Spitze* - was meist die oberen *aktiven* 50cm betrifft, sind sehr verschieden.
Manche sind dünn, manche sind dick, manche eben so massiv, dass sie sehr viel mehr können (könnten) ... und genau die sind geeignet zum stärker machen vorne. 

Dass diese oft die günstigeren Typen mit Mischgewebe, Glasfasermattenlagen im gesamten Handteil und einer eher schweren Bauweise sind, passt um so besser zu diesem Zweck.

Am limit gebaute grenzwertige Ruten und Blanks, sehr dünne Durchmesser auch bis unten, dünnwandige Blanks und spröde Kohlefaser mit Leichtbau nur auf geringes Gewicht, die sind ungeeignet, aber sowieso unpassend für schwere Angelei auf Großfisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Kam noch was dazu


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Eure THEORIE würde voraussetzen, dass das WG des Blanks nur von der Spitze abhängig ist-das Wurfgewicht bezieht sich aber auf den gesamten Blank...




Nur bei parabolischen Ruten, die sich beim Wurf bis in den Griff aufladen.

Ruten mit progressiver Aktion/Spitzenaktion kann man sehr gut runterkürzen bis das WG passt.

#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



raubfischdavid schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen, jedoch kommt eine Rute, bei der man erst die Spitze kürzen muss nicht in Frage.


Mit gezielt fernbestellen oder so kommste nicht wirklich weiter, wenn es gleich ein Treffer sein soll. Möglich ist viele zu bestellen, zuhause anzuschauen und wieder viele zu retournieren. Mit viel Probieren hat man Chancen, was passendes zu finden.

Einzig wirklich sichere Sofort-Lösung:
- Köderbeutel fertigmachen, mit minimalen und maximalen Shads also incl. Bleikopf, aber Hakenspitzenisolierung. Die vorher auf die Küchenwaage zu legen ist auch hilfreich.
- gewünschte Rolle vorbereiten mit Schnur und kleinem schlanken Karabiner zum durchfädeln oder Schnell-Knotenlos vorbereiten (sind oft nur Gr.6 Ringe vorne)
- Ab in ein größeres oder bestsortiertes Angelgeschäft, Verkäufer schnappen!
- Ruten durchprobieren mit drangehängten Ködern, lupfen, anjiggen
- Auf Griffpassung und Bequemlichkeit achten


----------



## Reg A. (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Es gibt auch meines Wissens eine Westin W3 (4?) mit 180g WG für Statio. Vielleicht kann ja jemand was zu der Rute sagen. Keine Empfehlung sondern nur ein Vorschlag zum nachgucken!



Ist ne Westin W4, bis 180g WG. Ich angle die und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. 180g kann man damit natürlich nicht werfen, aber bis 150g macht sie mit;  der Wohlfühlbereich liegt aber so bei 100-120g. Ist ein tolles Rütchen, v.a. zu dem Preis, da würde man bei anderen Herstellern deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen dürfen, um gleichwertige Qualität zu erhalten. 
Spitze noch sensibel genug, ordentliches Rückgrat, lädt sich auch im Wurf schön auf. Hat allerdings nen recht langen Reargrip, was mir entgegen kommt, aber das muss man mögen.


----------



## barschzanker (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

wft penzil shad control xl.80-160g da fühlt sich mein vexilar mit den 120g vollkommen entapannt mit an beim werfen


----------



## ragbar (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Fox Terminator Big Bait. ist nicht verkehrt, nur weil Bigbait draufsteht.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



ragbar schrieb:


> Fox Terminator Big Bait. ist nicht verkehrt, nur weil Bigbait draufsteht.



Das Teil heißt ja inzwischen Pro Terminator Big Bait und ist sicher die Beste der bisher vorgeschlagenen Ruten, für die vom TS angedachten Köder.
Hat natürlich auch einen entsprechenden Preis!
Wenn er es günstiger haben will, tut es aber auch jede X beliebige Pilke mit etwa 150gr. WG..
Dann wird zwar ein Jiggen der Köder nicht unbedingt für Begeisterung sorgen und das Ruteneigengewicht bestimmt über 100gr. mehr ausmachen, ist dafür aber so ab 30€ aufwärts zu realisieren! 
Ich habe mich selbst, bei diesem Köderspektrum, jahrelang mit ähnlichen Prügeln rum geplagt und auch Fisch gefangen!
YAD Stonehill, oder Shimano Vengeance Monster (für die Antares Monster hat damals die Kohle nicht gereicht!).

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Oder evtl. ne (nun auch ausgelaufene) Black Pearl Shad, falls noch irgendwo ergatterbar. Die ist im Vergleich zur alten Magnus Spin jedoch deutlich unsensibler.


----------



## Naish82 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Savage hat kürzlich die MPP 2 herausgebracht.
Habe mir selbst 2 stk mit 150gr wurfgewicht zu ca 75,- gekauft.
Gibt’s sowohl für Baitcaster als auch stationärrolle.

Sicher kein High End aber machen soweit erstmal einen guten Eindruck für den Preis...

Gruß


----------



## Bcaster1 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Viel Spaß mit den eingeschnitten Zeigefinger. 
Versuch dich bei dem Ködergewicht lieber mal mit einer BC anzufreunden, wenn du das dauerhaft vor hast. 
Passende Ruten findest du bei o.g. Herstellern für einen guten Kurs. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Reg A. (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Bcaster1 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit den eingeschnitten Zeigefinger.



Unsinn! Angle schon seit Jahren solche Ködergewichte, auch an der Stationären, und hatte bisher noch nie nen eingeschnittenen Zeigefinger! Darf man halt kein 0,12er Vierfachgeflecht für benutzen, aber das versteht sich wohl von selbst...



Bcaster1 schrieb:


> Versuch dich bei dem Ködergewicht lieber mal mit einer BC anzufreunden, wenn du das dauerhaft vor hast.



Auch da gebe ich dir nicht recht. Klar hat BC gegenüber Stationär in manchen Bereichen die Nase vorn, bei den vom TE genannten Gewichten und dem entsprechenden Einsatzbereich würde ich das aber noch nicht generell behaupten. In der Gewichtsklasse ist das m.E.n. immer noch Geschmackssache


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Ich bediene Ködergewichte bis ca. 170 g ebenfalls nur mit Statio, weil ich mit Multis gar nichts anfangen kann.

Schnur je nach Ködergewicht und Hindernisaufkommen / -nähe zwischen 40 und 80 lbs. 

Am oberen Ende der genannten Range dann gewaltwurf-sicherheitshalber mit Fingerschutz, Hunnis gehen aber noch sehr gut ohne (Leine ist ja fett genug).

Geht mit einer stabilen und ausreichend niedrig übersetzten Statio prima. 

Pounder etc. fische ich aber nicht - fürs Werfen solcher Monsterbrocken macht dann wirklich nur noch ne derbe Multi-Combo Sinn.

Auch speziell fürs Jerken ist eine Multi sinnvoll - ich persönlich jerke aber nur ziemlich  bis sehr selten (mir ist da das Rutengefuchtel allgemein zu stressig) und mache das dann in den wenigen Zwischendurch-Fällen auch per Statio (die muss bei mir daher nicht "jerk-dauerleiden").


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Die richtige Schnur und eine starke Hornhaut oder zusatzlich ein Fingerpflaster machen auch das schwere ködern recht angenehm und einfach! 

Da die dickeren Dinger gut u. weit fliegen - auch gegen Wind, ist man nicht so in der Not die zu peitschen, man kann auch entspannt-lockerer werfen, was viele Vorteile bringt und meistens hat man ja genau ein Zielbereich im Visier. 

Mit Fingergeschick und Fingerbremse kann ich überdies das auch oder sogar leichter, was der Multiangler für sich besonderes beansprucht


----------



## ragbar (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Savage hat kürzlich die MPP 2 herausgebracht.
> Habe mir selbst 2 stk mit 150gr wurfgewicht zu ca 75,- gekauft.
> Gibt’s sowohl für Baitcaster als auch stationärrolle.
> 
> ...


 
 Hm, wobei man bei der Serie unbedingt selbst aussuchen sollte statt zu bestellen, um eine ohne Verarbeitungsmängel und/oder krumme zu finden.
 Hatte selbst vor kurzem eine hier, Zapfen war angerissen und mit derbem Lackfehler dran. Ging zurück. Die weiteren im Laden waren alle krumm, und zwar außerhalb meiner Toleranzgrenze. Bestellen kann ich daher nicht empfehlen, wenn man sowas nicht angedreht bekommen will.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Ich hätte noch eine Harrison VHF 120 rumstehen, die mal für diese Art des Fischens angeschafft wurde. Ansonsten gab es mal von Dreamtackle eine geile Rute, Dynakev Monsterspin hiess das Teil glaube ich. War eine leichte Welsspinne, bei der fand ich das Verhältnis von Eigengewicht und Balance im Vergleich zum Wurfgewicht sehr gelungen.


----------



## yves1311 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2 40-100g Wg 2,74m lang , die wirft bis 100 Gramm problemlos,ist aber Geschmackssache weil die knochenhart is Habe so eine dastehen nehme aber bei der Ködergrösse meine Select Shad,aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.Das Handling der Greys ist allerdings sehr gut,wenn man mit dem kurzen Vorgriff zurechtkommt.

Gruss aus LE


----------



## Tricast (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Hat schon mal jemand bei AHF-Leitner geschaut? 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Bcaster1 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Unsinn! Angle schon seit Jahren solche Ködergewichte, auch an der Stationären, und hatte bisher noch nie nen eingeschnittenen Zeigefinger! Darf man halt kein 0,12er Vierfachgeflecht für benutzen, aber das versteht sich wohl von selbst...



Ist schon klar, dass keine da 0,12er drauf ist, bei dem Ködergewicht! Die dickste Hornhaut wird dir nichts nützen, wenn deine Finger vom Regen aufgeweicht  sind.  Aber das versteht sich von selbst...  



Reg A. schrieb:


> Auch da gebe ich dir nicht recht. Klar hat BC gegenüber Stationär in manchen Bereichen die Nase vorn, bei den vom TE genannten Gewichten und dem entsprechenden Einsatzbereich würde ich das aber noch nicht generell behaupten. In der Gewichtsklasse ist das m.E.n. immer noch Geschmackssache



Das stimmt, da gebe ich dir Recht, ist halt auch Geschmacksache. Um die 100g ist für mich die Grenze. Von 100-350g nur noch BC, mit etwas Übung und Ehrgeiz hat man keine Einbußen bei der Wurfweite.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Bcaster1 schrieb:


> Die dickste Hornhaut wird dir nichts nützen, wenn deine Finger vom Regen aufgeweicht  sind.  Aber das versteht sich von selbst...



Genau die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon machen müssen!
Mit schön eingeweichten Fingern macht das Bigbait Werfen nämlich wirklich keinen Spaß!
Deshalb für alles über 100gr. an der Statio, nehme ich diesen Casting-Handschuh von Gamakatsu:

https://pro-fishing.de/handschuhe/1...QobChMI7_qWntKt2QIVyhXTCh0N2wkzEAQYASABEgJbV_

Nachtrag:
Das Leder am Wurffinger ist feinstes Ziegenleder und lässt einen die Schnur dennoch fühlen, obwohl der Finger geschützt ist.
Ich fand den Preis für nur einen Handschuh zunächst abschreckend, hätte ich lieber auch nen Wobbler/Jerk für gekauft, aber der macht seinen Job perfekt!

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Hi, ich habe schon bis 220g regelmäßig und ausdauernd an einer Statio-Spinne gefischt, ohne irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen für die Finger. 
Schnur war sogar nur eine 40Lbs Power Pro, also schon relativ dünn für das Ködergewicht.
Ich meine da kommt es auch sehr auf die Rute an, an einer brettigen Rute  wie der Mantikor Aramid Waller Spin, hätte ich das auch nicht lange  durchgehalten. 
Der Gamaktasu Handschuh ist geil, allerdings war meiner nach etwa einer Saison Füttern mit der Spodrute verbraucht; und dafür fande ich den Preis dann zu happig.

Grüße JK


----------



## Reg A. (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Bcaster1 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, dass keine da 0,12er drauf ist, bei dem Ködergewicht! Die dickste Hornhaut wird dir nichts nützen, wenn deine Finger vom Regen aufgeweicht  sind.  Aber das versteht sich von selbst...



Na, nun lass(t) mal die Kirche im Dorf! Bin auch nicht gerade ein Schön-Wetter-Angler und, so es meine Zeit erlaubt - auch bei Wind und Regen draußen 
Fazit: Bei den angegebenen Wurfgewichten (die ich auch nicht erst seit gestern fische) hatte ich noch NIE nen eingeschnittenen Finger, trotz aufgeweichter Haut, Kälte etc.! Und das trotz Verwendung einer relativ dünnen Schnur (ne Sunline oder gar ne YGK ist halt, bei gleichen TK-Angaben i.d.R. um einiges dünner, als Schnüre des europäischen Marktes). Mit Ankertauen angle ich aber auch nicht; grundsätzlich bewegt sich meine Schnur bei diesen Gewichten so bei 40-50lb...




Bcaster1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, da gebe ich dir Recht, ist halt auch Geschmacksache. Um die 100g ist für mich die Grenze. Von 100-350g nur noch BC, mit etwas Übung und Ehrgeiz hat man keine Einbußen bei der Wurfweite.



Jaein; fische selbst Köder bis ca. 180g auch an der Statio, darüber dann nur noch BC. Wurfweite ist ja nun nicht alles, aber, selbst mit viel Übung und Ehrgeiz, auf die Wurfweiten einer Statio bin ich im selben WG-Bereich mit der BC noch nicht gekommen (bei gleichwertigem Equipment). Mag sein, dass da manchmal nur fünf Meter fehlen, aber die fehlen (zumindest bei mir)! Macht aber nichts; bei dieser Art der Angelei kommts (meistens) auf ein paar Meter mehr oder weniger nicht an. Da zählen ganz andere Faktoren! Und nen z.B. 200g+ Bait wirft sowieso kein Mensch völlig ermüdungsfrei den ganzen Tag - also 8-10Std. -, ganz egal, ob Statio oder BC  

So long!


----------



## Vinho (15. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Hallo, ich hole diesen Thread noch einmal hoch, da ich mich mit demselben Vorhaben wie der Thread-Eröffner beschäftige. Hechtrute für Gufis/Swimbaits bis 23 cm bzw. ca. 100g Wurfgewicht. Hier wurden ja schon einige interessante Ruten genannt. Bin bei meiner Suche auch auf dieses Modell gestoßen: SPRO HS Heavy Spin & Troller. 2,50 m Länge und 60-120 WG bei annehmbaren 195 g Gewicht. Kennt die zufällig jemand und kann etwas dazu schreiben? Ist inzwischen relativ günstig zu haben (70-80 €).


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Na, nun lass(t) mal die Kirche im Dorf! Bin auch nicht gerade ein Schön-Wetter-Angler und, so es meine Zeit erlaubt - auch bei Wind und Regen draußen
> Fazit: Bei den angegebenen Wurfgewichten (die ich auch nicht erst seit gestern fische) hatte ich noch NIE nen eingeschnittenen Finger, trotz aufgeweichter Haut, Kälte etc.! Und das trotz Verwendung einer relativ dünnen Schnur (ne Sunline oder gar ne YGK ist halt, bei gleichen TK-Angaben i.d.R. um einiges dünner, als Schnüre des europäischen Marktes). Mit Ankertauen angle ich aber auch nicht; grundsätzlich bewegt sich meine Schnur bei diesen Gewichten so bei 40-50lb...
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du wüsstest...#t|kopfkrat


----------



## Reg A. (15. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Der Schwerpunkt lag in meiner von dir zitierten Passage auf den beiden Wörtchen "völlig ermüdungsfrei" 

Wenn du mir jetzt sagst, du angelst solche Schlappen den ganzen Tag, dann glaub ich dir das (mach ich manchmal auch). Wenn du aber sagst, du bist danach noch genauso fit wie zuvor, dann hab ich da so meine Zweifel...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Der Schwerpunkt lag in meiner von dir zitierten Passage auf den beiden Wörtchen "völlig ermüdungsfrei"
> 
> Wenn du mir jetzt sagst, du angelst solche Schlappen den ganzen Tag, dann glaub ich dir das (mach ich manchmal auch). Wenn du aber sagst, du bist danach noch genauso fit wie zuvor, dann hab ich da so meine Zweifel...



Klar merkt man es wenn man die 30cm Forelle mit 300g von Savagear den ganzen Tag wirft, wenn ich beim Oktoberfest den ganzen Tag den Bierkrug stemme merke ich das am nächsten Tag auch...

 Perfekt passendes Gerät vorausgesetzt ist es kein Problem mehrere Tage 300g zu werfen-da muss man kein Bodybuilder für sein.


----------



## Reg A. (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Klar merkt man es wenn man die 30cm Forelle mit 300g von Savagear den ganzen Tag wirft, wenn ich beim Oktoberfest den ganzen Tag den Bierkrug stemme merke ich das am nächsten Tag auch...
> 
> Perfekt passendes Gerät vorausgesetzt ist es kein Problem mehrere Tage 300g zu werfen-da muss man kein Bodybuilder für sein.



Siehste, und schon sind wir wieder auf dem gleichen Nenner 

Mir gings in meinem von dir zitierten Beitrag hauptsächlich darum, dass Köder jenseits der 200g ohnehin keine Weitwurfwunder sind und die Wurfweite bei dieser Art der Angelei nicht die Hauptrolle spielt. 
Oder anders gesagt: wenn es (bei der Uferangelei) auf maximale Wurfdistanz ankommt, dann ziehe ich nicht mit meiner Big-Bait-Combo los, sondern mit nem MH- bis H-Stecken und donner nen Spöket, nen Salmo Slider oder einfach nen guten alten Effzett raus.


----------



## Vinho (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Moin, und ich dachte schon, es hätte jemand bzgl. der Spro-Rute geantwortet... Zu früh gefreut. |rolleyes  Aber wahrscheinlich ist sie nicht so verbreitet hierzulande. #c

Da ich überwiegend vom Boot angeln werde, finde ich die 
Daiwa Prorex XR Spin in 2,40m mit 70-135g eigentlich am interessantesten. Gufis von 40-50g lassen sich damit wohl auch ordentlich werfen, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> wenn ich beim Oktoberfest den ganzen Tag den Bierkrug stemme merke ich das am nächsten Tag auch...




Ja, aber nicht im Oberarm   #g und darum geht es hier


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht im Oberarm   #g und darum geht es hier



Kommt ganz drauf an wie lange man die einzelnen Einheiten zieht-sprich zu wie vielen man am Tisch anstoßen muss:q#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Vinho schrieb:


> Da ich überwiegend vom Boot angeln werde, finde ich die
> Daiwa Prorex XR Spin in 2,40m mit 70-135g eigentlich am interessantesten. Gufis von 40-50g lassen sich damit wohl auch ordentlich werfen, oder? |kopfkrat


Wenn Du sie günstig bekommt - ja. Ist aber laut Daiwa Preisangaben zu teuer (248.00), da sie mit HVF-Angabe und nicht SVF gebaut ist.
Die Type CAST'IZM BIG BAIT SPECIAL ist z.B. viel günstiger, kenne ich aber leider (noch) nicht.
Zwischen S und H liegt ein großer Unterschied, wenn man harte Ruten mit rasanter Schnelligkeit wünscht. Genauso kann einem aber die etwas langsamere Faser und dann oft besser drillende Rute besser gefallen.
Ob man untermaßige Köder noch gut werfen kann, hängt von der Rutenaktion ab und geht schon, wenn wenigstens die Spitze mitarbeitet, noch ganz brauchbar. Daiwa ist aber berüchtigt für viele Ruten mit durchgehenden Aktionskurven, was spätestens wenn die Rute nicht mindestens eine B-Spitzenaktion aufweist, nicht mehr so zum Werfen mit ordentlicher Rutenmitarbeit taugt. 

Hängt aber wie immer auch sehr viel vom Angler u. Werfer ab.


----------



## Vinho (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie günstig bekommt - ja. Ist aber laut Daiwa Preisangaben zu teuer (248.00), da sie mit HVF-Angabe und nicht SVF gebaut ist.
> Die Type CAST'IZM BIG BAIT SPECIAL ist z.B. viel günstiger, kenne ich aber leider (noch) nicht.
> Zwischen S und H liegt ein großer Unterschied, wenn man harte Ruten mit rasanter Schnelligkeit wünscht. Genauso kann einem aber die etwas langsamere Faser und dann oft besser drillende Rute besser gefallen.
> Ob man untermaßige Köder noch gut werfen kann, hängt von der Rutenaktion ab und geht schon, wenn wenigstens die Spitze mitarbeitet, noch ganz brauchbar. Daiwa ist aber berüchtigt für viele Ruten mit durchgehenden Aktionskurven, was spätestens wenn die Rute nicht mindestens eine B-Spitzenaktion aufweist, nicht mehr so zum Werfen mit ordentlicher Rutenmitarbeit taugt.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Ja, der Listenpreis der Prorex ist schon recht happig. Da kommt die Cast'izm deutlich günstiger daher. Die hatte ich noch gar nicht so auf dem Schirm, jetzt schon. #6 Habe bislang noch keine Rute, sondern nur Rollen von Daiwa; von daher ist der Hinweis zur durchgehenden Aktionskurve durchaus hilfreich. Werde dann wohl doch mal zum Angelhändler meines Vertrauens aufbrechen, der in letzter Zeit Daiwa verstärkt im Programm hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Hechtrute mit 100g Wurfgewicht*

Super! #6

Ansonsten bleibt auch noch die Shimano Select Shad, die habe ich selbst und die ist immerhin so gut, dass sie laut Katalog 2018 das Aussterben ihrer Art (Artgenossen) überlebt hat :q :q 

Nachteilig kann der recht lange Hintergriff sein, Duplon ist das auch. Vorne kleine Ringlein Gr.6 sind auch nicht so gelungen, haben leider viele.
Der im Kontrast zu ihren ihren ehemaligen Schwestern stark eingekürzte Blank ist aber sehr gut und resistent (Spiral-X Versuchsserie). Ich mag sie weil sie gerade noch so eine B-Aktion hinbekommt und ich ab etwa 25g Wobbler damit auch werfen kann.


----------

